
Show HN: An interactive comparison of 256 popular monitors - no_gravity
http://www.productchart.com/monitors/
======
no_gravity
I have been developing Product Chart for over two years now. It all started
when I posted the first chart here on HN that compared flashdrives.

Here comes chart number 8: Monitors.

If you have feature suggestions, let me know.

~~~
calebsurfs
I like this

One feature I would like is the ability to plot multiple axes via bubble
plots- categorical data could be shown with colors and quantitative data with
circle size. That way I could sort out monitors by price, size and response
time for example.

